# chipTAN-Verfahren der Sparkassen ausgetrickst



## Newsfeed (23 November 2009)

Ein Sicherheitsdienstleister hat Wege aufgezeigt, wie sich das derzeit von der Sparkasse eingesetzte "chipTAN comfort"-Verfahren angreifen lässt, sodass Kriminelle betrügerische Überweisungen vom Opfer legitimieren lassen könnten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

